# GRINDER WORTHY OF COMPLEMENTING PROFITEC 500



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi everyone I am James I am new to coffee forums, I need some help Looking for a decent grinder to match profitec 500. I have and Iberital m2 at present but have been told on here that it wont cut it. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. I am willing to buy secondhand if a decent grinder is available. My Budget is £400.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

what kind of coffee do you like - lighter or darker roasts?, for me its med - lighter so a big flat burr is the route I took, ending up with a Mazzer Major 83mm Flat burrs - outstanding for the money SH at about £300 all, but it came with a doser so I made a funnel for it and now single dose it, having said that im soon to switch it for a Ceado E37 on demand (once I upgrade the flap)

If your not into tinkering with stuff you may want to look for any on demand 75mm up for £400 there are a number second hand that should be in range

cheers Jim


----------



## JJ1977 (Oct 17, 2019)

Thx Jim much appreciated. checking them grinders out now.


----------

